# New Kids



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everybody, went out to the barn to feed this afternoon after I got home from work and discovered that my doe "Little Mama" had kidded today. Both kids are does and are both nursing great thank goodness(after loosing a baby doe last week) I am thankful for this. The kids are 3/4 Kiko1/4 Boer. This is the first kidding for this doe and she is proving to be a great mother. Just excited so I'll post some pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice big kids!


----------



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank y'all


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice 

It look especially cozy and warm in there for them


----------



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks. I keep a heat lamp on in the stall for them. And made good use of a large size igloo dog house for them to get in if they want. I'm just glad they are both nursing, its a relief


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! Congrats! What a nice surprise to come home to!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratz!! Momma an babies look good!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you all, they are still doing great, jumping playing nursing and then sleeping


----------

